
Evolutionary perspective on raising intelligence (2013) [pdf] - Absentinsomniac
http://www.udel.edu/educ/gottfredson/reprints/2013ISSID.pdf
======
kendallpark
I've been thinking about this A LOT as a football player (American). I'm
certain I've dropped a few IQ points after seven years of being a defensive
lineman. It takes me a little longer to process things; my memory is a little
worse. Right now I'm debating if I'm going to make this past season my last.

That being said, if I could do it all over again, I'd still choose to play.
Totally worth it. On one hand, I get protecting your intelligence as much as
possible (intelligence being a critical component in my career path). But on
the other hand, there's more to life than simply maximizing your brain power.

------
Absentinsomniac
So essentially, the most beneficial course here is getting into healthy habits
and pursuing loss prevention. I haven't seen much evidence at all that
otherwise well nurished and healthy people can raise their actual
intelligence, but there seems to be a lot of things which can effectively
reduce it, both short term and long. Removing or mitigating these can get
folks closer to their potential. I think this has a lot of applications for
people who worry about this. Like I've read studies quantifying I.Q loss per
day of losing just 1 hour of sleep a night. After a few days parts of
cognition can be effected heavily.

~~~
conceit
Well, the trick is that loss prevention is difficult in a living fast and
dying young culture where everythings supplied and effort is reduced to
repetitive narrow minded tasks. It should give the brain enough workout to
gain some IQ points. Memory can be trained, too, and that is an important part
of the intelligence or at least to leverage it.

------
deathlessgod
It's very important for the brain to be in a thriving environment where all
it's faculties are being used.

Great study!

